# Commandos Around the World



## Hunter368 (Sep 19, 2007)

Most nations have some kind of commando unit, usually a hundred or so specially selected and trained troops. Often, the British or American commando units (SAS/SBS, Special Forces) are called in to conduct training and create a commando capability for some countries. As a general rule, the larger the nations armed forces, the more likely they are to maintain a useful commando force. This is because the commandos are usually recruited from people already in the military. Leaders for commando units are selected from those who have served in the commandos. The smaller commando forces in most nations tend to vary quite a bit in quality, depending on how good the current leadership. Larger nations have a larger pool of troops to select from and thus are able to maintain quality in their commandos. But in many smaller nations, the local commandos are, at best, a SWAT team with fancy equipment than capability. Thus the following list is not exhaustive.

Argentina has some anti-terrorist units and special units to deal with criminal gangs. Some of these men are trained to commando standards, but they are primarily intended for police work in Argentina. There are two commando companies.

Austria formed the Gendarmerieeinsatzkommando (Police Special Command or GEK) Cobra in 1978 in response to growing terrorist acts within Austria. A very well trained and equipped, but small, organization that only operates within Austria.

Australia has their own SAS (Special Air Service) commandos, including a platoon who can operate from the sea (like U.S. Navy SEALs). Australian SAS have a close relationship with U.S. Special Forces and SEALs. The Australian forces consist of the 1st SAS Regiment (500-600 active duty and reserve troops), 1st Commando Group (about 250 troops) and the 4th Royal Australian Regiment (several hundred commandos) and several companies of LRRPs.

Belgium came out of World War II with a battalion of commandos who had trained and operated with British commandos. The commando tradition continues, with a Para-Commando regiment and some LRRP units.

Canada formed Joint Task Force Two as an anti-terrorism commando unit in 1993. Has a strength of about 200 men.

China has formed two "Special Warfare Groups" that are trained for commando type operations. Little is known about them, but they involve several thousand troops.

Finland has a long tradition of commando type operations. They currently have 400 troops in Ranger Warfare Companies. These men perform LRRP duties and commando type raids. There is also a battalion of paratroopers trained for Special Forces type work, mainly behind enemy lines (ie, in Russia) if there should be another war. There is also a 40 man Bear Force for hostage rescue work.

France has several elite combat units, but only one, the 1st Para-Commando Regiment (about 300 troops) that are of commando quality. These troops are the same quality as the SAS or U.S. Special Forces. The French armed forces also have a number of support units for their commandos (special helicopters and the like.)

Germany's KSK (Kommando Spezialkraefte, or "Special Commando Force"), was created in 1994 and became operational in 1997, is getting it's first combat experience in Afghanistan. About a hundred KSK troops are in Afghanistan, and more are expected. The KSK were modeled on the British SAS and U.S. Special Forces. The unit was formed after 11 German citizens were trapped in Rwanda in 1994 and it was realized that there was no German military unit available to rescue them from chaos then existing in Rwanda. By 2000, KSK had about a thousand members. Recruits were drawn from existing airborne units and British SAS advisors helped devise the training program. Since the unit was officially formed on April 1, 1996, they are nicknamed "the Jokers." It is not known if anyone used the phrase "send in the clowns" when KSK was ordered to Afghanistan. In addition to KSK, there are also three companies of LRRPs and a counter-terrorism unit (GSG-9, about 250 troops.)

India first formed a commando force, composed largely of Tibetan exiles, after getting the worst of it in a 1962 border war with China. As relations improved with China over the years, the "Special Frontier Force" (SFF) switched from its original mission of stirring up guerilla operations inside China, to counter-terrorism. Size (about 10,000 troops) and organization (six battalions, each of six 123 man companies plus a headquarters) of the units has not changed much in 40 years. Training is still rigorous, but there are fewer Tibetans in the unit now. There is also a Para-commando battalion, used as a quick reaction force. A small (about a hundred men) National Security Guards force is organized and trained to deal with hostage situations. A very competent outfit. There are 1200 Marine Commandos, who sought assistance from British Royal Marine Commandos and U.S. SEALs to set up their two year training program.

Israel has a large force of commando troops for a country its size. There are two small battalions of Arabic speaking troops used for undercover operations and raids into the Occupied (Palestinian) territories). Sayeret Shimshon (Unit 367) is assigned to the Gaza Strip, while Sayeret Duvdevan (Unit 217) takes care of the West Bank. There are four companies of Ranger type troops (Palsar) that normally each support one of the four elite infantry brigades of the army, and two more to support armored brigades. There are also three LRRP companies (Special Command Teams), with one assigned to each of the army's corps headquarters. Lotar Eilat and Unit Yamam are two hostage rescue units (each under 100 troops.) These units are also used as commandos (as when there is a lot of violence with the Palestinians.) There are also several hundred highly trained LRRP troops assigned directly to intelligence units. The navy has a SEAL unit (Shayetet 13) of about 400 men. This unit is more selective than the other commando units, with about 80 percent of it's candidates failing the training course, compared to about 50 percent with other units. The navy also has a company size unit of divers (similar to U.S. UDT). The police force also has over a thousand specially trained men who are a cut above your usual SWAT teams.

to be cont below


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 19, 2007)

cont'ed

Italy experienced some horrific home grown terrorism in the 1970s. That has passed, but there is an ongoing problem with organized crime (the original Mafia). As a result of that they created two elite counter-terrorism units. The GIS is actually a police unit of about a hundred men. The Navy has a SEAL type unit (COMSUBIN) with about 250 men.

Japan has a 200 man Special Assault Team for counter-terrorist and hostage rescue missions.

South Korea has the 707th Special Missions Battalion with about 300 men (and a few women) trained for counter-terrorist and hostage rescue missions. There are seven Special Forces brigades, that are meant for service in North Korea in wartime. These units are actually a cross between U.S. Rangers and Special Forces. The South Korean Special Forces will try and provide information on enemy rear area operations. North Korea has some 22 Special Forces brigades. In the case of both nations, the major problem will be getting Special Forces into the enemy rear area. If either side (most likely the South) get command of the air and sea, they will have Special Forces in enemy territory. U.S. SEALs and Special Forces provided assistance and trainers when their South Korean counterparts were formed. Many American operators consider some of the South Korean commando training even tougher than that found in American special operations schools. The Koreans have long had a tradition of toughness, and the concept of highly selective commando units who went through brutal training, had a lot of appeal in South Korea.

Netherlands has an SAS type unit, the KCT (Army Commando Troops). This small battalion has one company of commandos and two of LRRPs. There is also a 25 man Special Boat Section that is similar to US SEALs and British SBS. The BBE (Special Intervention Force) has about a hundred troops used for counter-terrorist work and hostage rescue.

New Zealand has a small SAS unit (about 50 men) that train to the same standards as the British SAS.

Norway has a Ranger/LRRP battalion and a smaller unit of SEALs (which regularly trained with U.S. SEALs). Norwegian Rangers are very experienced in mountain and cold weather operations. A Norwegian Ranger detachment served in Afghanistan in 2002.

Russia has a LRRP company and a parachute (commando) company assigned to each combat division (although not all have them.) Beyond that they have about 8,000 Spetznaz (in seven brigades.) Some of these brigades are trained so that their troops operate in battalion or company sized units for reconnaissance duty. Other are trained to operate as in smaller (9-12 man teams) for classic commando operations.

Sweden has a small battalion of Airborne Rangers that operate like the SAS (in five man units behind enemy lines.) There are also several companies of Coastal Rangers, who are trained as commandos to retake coastal islands and forts captured by the enemy. The SSG is a small (less than a hundred men, all officers) that perform hostage rescue missions and provide security for top leaders.

Thailand has a 144 man SEAL unit, which has trained with American SEALs. There are also some LRRPs and elite infantry.

Turkey has three commando brigades (about 5,000 troops), but these are more like U.S. Rangers in function. The commandos have a lot of practical experience from the ongoing war with Kurdish separatists.

United Kingdom - The country that invented the modern commando concept has three battalions of Royal Marine Commandos and about 200 SAS commandos. The 21st SAS is a reserve unit that frequently has members called to active service. The 22nd SAS is an active duty regiment (which, in British parlance, is a battalion size unit.) There is also the SBS (Special Boat Service) which is similar to the U.S. SEALs, but keeps a lower profile. SBS operates up to 20 kilometers inland and many of their operations have been mistakenly reported as SAS. SBS has about 120 men and recruit from the Royal Marine Commandos. Since September 11, 2001, Britain has begun hiring retired SAS personnel as "contract workers" to perform some of the intelligence jobs that SAS usually handles.

United States has the largest array of commando type troops. All are organized into the Special Operations Command (SOCOM). This organization has some 45,000 troops assigned, but only a small proportion are "operators" (gun carrying commandos). This main operator units are Delta Force (about 400 elite commandos for counter-terrorism, hostage rescue and any operation requiring the services of a small number of very good operators.) The Special Forces comprises five Special Forces Groups, each with about 1,200 troops. There is a Ranger Regiment of 2,200 troops. The air force has several hundred commandos who rescue downed pilots and provide air controllers (to call in bombing strikes) for ground units. The air force also has a lot of people operating and supporting special operations aircraft, requiring the services of some 12,000 personnel. The Navy has their SEALs and supporting units (about 2,000 men).


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hunter368 said:


> The air force also has a lot of people operating and supporting special operations aircraft, requiring the services of some 12,000 personnel. he air force has several hundred commandos who rescue downed pilots and provide air controllers (to call in bombing strikes) for ground units. .



They do more than just call in air strikes... CCT are certified Air Traffic Controllers..



Combat Controllers job is to rapidly establish assault zones in austere and non-permissive environments. Once the assult zone is established they provide air traffic control duties.

Lots claim "First in" but with a large aerial insertion, CCT is truly among the first in. Air separation must be provided to all the grunts dangling from T-10's. They let Army Rangers worry about securing the perimeter. You can kill or save more people with a radio than a single rifle.

.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 20, 2007)

Great read!


----------



## rogthedodge (Sep 20, 2007)

Your UK info isn't complete:

There are 2 territorial SAS regts - 21SAS based in London covering the South-East / Wales and 23SAS based in Birmingham and recruiting in the north of England Scotland. Both TA SAS are tasked with 'Medium and deep battlespace Intelligence, Surveillance, Target Acquisition, and Reconnaissance (ISTAR) and offensive operations' and therefore are not directly interchangeable with 22SAS which has a wider role.

22 SAS is about 350-400 strong in terms of regular strength, 21/23 are about 250 each.

Not sure you can really class Special Forces as 'commandos' but if you are then you'd need to include the Special Reconnaisance Regt (SRS) and the SFSG (special forces support group) - which is formed by 1 PARA and a few others from marines etc. - who are part of UKSF


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## trackend (Sep 21, 2007)

Special forces and Commandos are 2 different things


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 21, 2007)

Track is correct, there is a big difference in tactics and mission profile...


----------



## rogthedodge (Sep 21, 2007)

No worries (All this is meant to help)

Another factor to consider is that the UK Commandos (leaving aside the SF thing for now) encompass more then the 3 Royal Marine Commandos (batallions) you mention - they operate within 3 Commando Brigade which includes support arms (artillery / engineers etc). 

The troops brigaded with the RM in 3 Commando Brigade are commando trained and therefore are also 'commandos'

Wiki gives top-line info on the units involved 3 Commando Brigade - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

HTH

R


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Sep 21, 2007)

Interesting stuff....after reading this I wanted to see what kind of commandos my country has...nothing much discovered...the closest thing was the Mountain Hunters...their history of operations goes back to WWI and they've seen a lot of action during WW2.I've seen a documentary once on their training and they are tough guys used to living in the woods.Too bad they are being hold back by their old equipment...


----------



## plan_D (Sep 21, 2007)

Don't forget the Arctic and Moutain Warfare Cadre of the Royal Marines, who are specially trained in jungle conditions ...   And if you want to go on about the Royal Marines as a whole you're going to have to mention the RAF Regiment and Paras, which are to a much higher standard than reg grunts. But then you're going off a tangent and wasting time...


----------



## rogthedodge (Sep 21, 2007)

plan_D said:


> Don't forget the Arctic and Moutain Warfare Cadre of the Royal Marines, who are specially trained in jungle conditions ...   And if you want to go on about the Royal Marines as a whole you're going to have to mention the RAF Regiment and Paras, which are to a much higher standard than reg grunts. But then you're going off a tangent and wasting time...




Not sure I follow. 

A&MWC is a training cadre enusuring specialist skills are available within the RM Commandos and 3 Commando Bde - it's not a separate unit in terms of counting numbers. As the name suggests they train for high / cold environments. Jungle training is completely separate

2/3 Para are neither 'commandos' or SF so outside this discussion (although they are highly trained)

RAF Regt??? neither commandos, paratroops or TBH 'highly trained' - they guard airfields - something any line regt (aka 'reg grunts') could easily do.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry, but oh my god...

How could you not see that the Arctic and Mountain Warfare Cadre bit training in jungle warfare was a joke?!

And as you've just stated that the RAF Regiment only guard airfields, you've proven you have little clue. Do you know who really guard the airfields in the RAF? The freakin' ground crews...the original idea was for the Regiment to do it. But look up on the Rockapes, pal, they do the same tasks as the Royal Marines and Paras

If the rocks simply guard airfields, why is II Squadron para trained?


----------



## rogthedodge (Sep 21, 2007)

The Ego has spoken eh?

Mate you're really taking the **** - we're discussing 'commandos' and you wade in with a load of self-important rubbish about the paras RAF Regt.

Please explain what prompted you to add 2/3 PARA to a discussion about commandos - have you redefined commando and not bothered to shame your munificent judgement??

So The A&MWC bit was a joke? 
I'm so, so sorry I just thought you were being stupid - the rest of your post confused me. I get it now, a fine joke - you should think of selling it.

So 1 squadron of RAF Regt are para trained and that makes them the same as the PARAS and the RM - yeah right. No doubt you'll tell us they're fully-CRW trained as well.

pal


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 21, 2007)

Hunter368 said:


> Canada formed Joint Task Force Two as an anti-terrorism commando unit in 1993. Has a strength of about 200 men.


To keep in line with what the boys here are saying, JTF2 definitely fall under the special forces category, as opposed to commandos. They're the only ones we've got. From what I understand, they've trained with, and have conducted joint operations with the SEALs and both the British and Australian SAS regiments, as well as Germany's GSG-9. Their goal from the outset has been to learn from the best, and I've been given to understand that they've been pretty successful in that endeavour so far. Their operations to date have taken them a little beyond strictly "anti-terrorism".
They've been in the process of expanding their numbers over the last five or six years, so I'm not sure how big the unit is at present, but it's a bit more than 200 I think.

Last year saw the formation of the Canadian Special Operations Regiment (CSOR), whose role, from what I've been able to glean, is similar to that of the US Army Rangers. They're not quite special forces, but they're a little bit more than commandos. I'm sure that probably make some sort of sense to a few guys here, but I'm at a bit of a loss. 

An interesting sidenote about JTF2: "Joint Task Force Two" was always intended to be a temporary designation for the unit, until they came up with a more permanent name. It's been fourteen years now, and counting. I think it had been suggested at one point that they be called the First Special Service Regiment, in honour of the joint US/Canadian unit of WWII fame, but someone pointed out that it would shorten to 1SSR, and they were afraid that the "SS" portion of it might not sit so well with some. Typical. 

Not exactly the most imaginative bunch, eh? Ah well.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 22, 2007)

If that is the case then the German KSK does not fall under this either as they are more like the SAS, Special Forces, etc..


----------



## evangilder (Sep 22, 2007)

Interesting info, but a lot of SpecOps guys are not "Commandos". USAF PJs are pretty hardcore. I have seen them in action, and it is amazing. I don't consider them commandos though. CCTs are definitely important, but the weather guys were so misnamed. The OWS guys would not only provide weather data for ops, but would often be the very first guys in to not only give the current weather conditions, but carry the instruments in to be able to forecast for the op.


----------



## trackend (Sep 22, 2007)

All I'll say is my old man was in combined ops and served with RM and Army Commandos the smallest raid he went on was 5 landing craft with each holding 36 men.
180 men is somewhat larger than most specialist forces could muster. Commandos used totally different tactics they were far more a hit and run set piece raiding force as opposed to more covert operations that could last for extended periods behind enemy lines Eg SAS, SBS etc. For this purpose the training progressed into fields for the Specialist forces that were not required for Commando work.

That in no way reduces the high standards that the Commandos required. 
all were still required to have extensive knowledge of survival, enemy weaponry ect and most importantly have the right mental attitude. 
Of the 2 my old man found the Army Commandos to have the edge over the Marine Commandos as the RM's officer echelon was still a them and us attitude. The Army unit officers were much more integrated with the men which made for a very close knit unit and generally they were tougher ( nuttier) than the men they lead . The closest he came to US commandos were the Rangers who he thought excelled over the British when carrying out operations that involved cliff scaling as he put it "Like rats up a drain pipe no sooner had you hit the beach than there was a trooper stood on the top of the cliff".


----------



## plan_D (Sep 24, 2007)

_"The Ego has spoken eh?

Mate you're really taking the **** - we're discussing 'commandos' and you wade in with a load of self-important rubbish about the paras RAF Regt.

Please explain what prompted you to add 2/3 PARA to a discussion about commandos - have you redefined commando and not bothered to shame your munificent judgement??

So The A&MWC bit was a joke? 
I'm so, so sorry I just thought you were being stupid - the rest of your post confused me. I get it now, a fine joke - you should think of selling it.

So 1 squadron of RAF Regt are para trained and that makes them the same as the PARAS and the RM - yeah right. No doubt you'll tell us they're fully-CRW trained as well."_

I'm not your mate, you're an idiot. 

You started talking about the Royal Marines while everyone else is talking about Special Forces. If you learnt to read; you'd see that I said _"And if you want to go on about the Royal Marines as a whole you're going to have to mention the RAF Regiment and Paras"_

Royal Marines are called Commandos, but they're not Special Forces. So, you ranting about Royal Marines meant nothing. My RAF Regiment and Para comment was simply comparing the RM to them, you obviously don't have a clue about anything if you simply think that the Regiment guard airfields. 

It's not my fault you're a freakin' moron and don't have a clue. And I said 2 Sqn. of the RAF Regiment is parachute trained not 1 Sqn. you dipsh*t. Where did I say 1 sqn. ?! 

I think you just need to read and learn more, and when you're going to reply to me just read the post properly. Have you actually read about the RAF Regiment yet, or are you still believing you know it all?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2007)

Allright everyone play nice.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 25, 2007)

Bah, let em duke it out....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah but I have to say it for formality.


----------



## Watanbe (Sep 27, 2007)

I think it is important to define the roles of the groups.

Commandos are not SAS etc, they fulfill differenet roles. I remember a former Australian SAS Sniper talking to us once at my school and simply explained the differences. 

Commandos are used to attack positions and to raid the opposition, as shown by the daring rides in WW2. They generally attack in larger numbers and assault an enemy with an objective. 

SAS etc however are generally small groups of soldiers on long range (greater than 48 hours) patrols and surveillance. The major role of these groups is recon and special tasks. In Australia they are taught survival techniques and are trained to act self sufficient and independently. 

Hope that very basic summary cleared a few things up!


----------



## k9kiwi (Sep 30, 2007)

Look at it this way.

Commandos / Rangers are tactical assets.

SAS / SEALs are strategic assets.

And Plan_D, you are a twat.


> If the rocks simply guard airfields, why is II Squadron para trained?



Some airfields are a bit far to walk to in a single afternoon stroll old chap.

From the RAF home page for the Regiment...



> Our Corps is a diverse organization that provides first-rate worldwide Force Protection to UK air assets.



Working on that logic I imagine some of them would know how to row a bloody dinghy as well, now that will p!ss of the Marines.


----------



## rogthedodge (Oct 9, 2007)

k9kiwi said:


> .
> 
> And Plan_D, you are a twat.



I concur

Oh and Plan D I said '1 squadron' - as in one out of two, not 1 as in #1. 

If I'd mean 1 Squadron I'd have used the capital S. 

See the difference?

"You started talking about the Royal Marines while everyone else is talking about Special Forces. If you learnt to read; you'd see that I said "And if you want to go on about *the Royal Marines as a whole you're going to have to mention the RAF Regiment and Paras*""

Keep digging. 

The thread's about 'commandos' so RM definitely come under this. 

Perhaps you missed the title in your rush to bang on about the mighty 2 RAF Regt. IIRC they have the lowest acceptable score on the intelligence test for admission - perhaps that explains it all....

Re bold bit above - why?? Why on earth are you 'going to have to mention the RAF Regt Paras'?

Again for the hard of thinking 

I said SF shouldn't be included but if they were to be then more info/units should be included -ie UKSF units.

Obviously I can read, but obviously you can't follow / construct a cogent argument.

Any other choice little insults you want to hurl?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 9, 2007)

> Obviously I can read, but obviously you can't follow / construct a cogent argument.


I would like to enlighten u to something roge.... PlanD has been here for a looong time and has fathered some very interesting debates, as well as throwing out alot of little known info that was only found with hours and hours of research... His arguments are always supported and his views are right on track with the majority....

I value his dedicated and informed opinion more than urs, and most every other Brit here....

If u want to pick a fight with someone, best to start off with the small frys first before goin after an Orca....


----------



## Hunter368 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## rogthedodge (Oct 9, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> I would like to enlighten u to something roge.... PlanD has been here for a looong time and has fathered some very interesting debates, as well as throwing out alot of little known info that was only found with hours and hours of research... His arguments are always supported and his views are right on track with the majority....
> 
> I value his dedicated and informed opinion more than urs, and most every other Brit here....
> 
> If u want to pick a fight with someone, best to start off with the small frys first before goin after an Orca....




(Some of) That may be true but on this thread he has missed the point, spouted bllox and then attacked insulted me.

The info I posted was correct, well-researched and added to the debate, his was partial and off-topic. 

He is very defensive which seems odd in someone so omnipotent. Your unquestioning support of such an obvious keyboard warrior is confusing.

Read the entire thread again rather than react on the basis of supposed expertise. See who started the duff info and the insults

I hope you can see past your prejudices 

Every board seems to have one tame hero who's allowed to flout the rules, spout crap and gets away with loads - think I've spotted this board's.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> If u want to pick a fight with someone, best to start off with the small frys first before goin after an Orca....



Wise words spoken by a wise man....


----------



## Hunter368 (Oct 9, 2007)

rogthedodge said:


> (Some of) That may be true but on this thread he has missed the point, spouted bllox and then attacked insulted me.
> 
> The info I posted was correct, well-researched and added to the debate, his was partial and off-topic.
> 
> ...



Rog,

PlanD is a well respected member of the forum, he is knowledgeable and informed (like Dan mentioned).

PlanD is no one's "Hero" here and to suggest that "I" find kinda insulting. There is many many knowledgeable people here and to suggest that we are someone's nut hugger is insulting to us all.

There are many unique and colorfully members here, they take all shapes and sizes.......but most are knowledgeable also. Some people here have different ways of speaking........at times a person needs to have thick skin (this is a military site not a daycare). I seen the first time PlanD addressed you and it was not that bad (small insult only). If you disagree with him fine, prove him wrong (good luck with that). PlanD is very informed whether you like him or not. I respect his hard work and knowledge a great deal, he has proven himself here 100 (or more) times over.

I would suggest you just let it go. Now you have Dan involved in this disagreement, that is not great. Rog, you seem like a reasonable guy from what I have seen.......just let it go. You cannot win this disagreement. Stop now before it gets worse, let it go. Perhaps take a few days off the forum to cool down.

Thats my $0.02 take it or leave it.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 9, 2007)

This pretty much sums it up!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMNry4PE93Y_


.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 9, 2007)

rogerdodger said:


> Read the entire thread again rather than react on the basis of supposed expertise. See who started the duff info and the insults


And who the fu*k asked u for pointers on how to be a Moderator???? Mind ur fu*kin buisiness.... Are u some sort of expert on Forum Moderating Practices???

If not, shut the fu*k up....

I have followed this thread closely with what I did in the Navy, and u used the term "The ego has spoken" and that started all this heated up sh!t... We're talkin about Commandos and u bring up Marines.... Fu*k the Marines...



> I hope you can see past your prejudices


Did u just slap me across the face with ur co*k??? It sure felt like u did.... Who the fu*k do u think u are, talking to the Senior Moderator here like u own this fu*kin joint??? Let me let u in on a little secret matey, the only thing Im prejudiced against is the Illegal Aliens invading my country.... Oh, and co*ksucking know-it-alls like urself....


> Every board seems to have one tame hero who's allowed to flout the rules, spout crap and gets away with loads - think I've spotted this board's.


Once again proving how much of a moronic meatball u are, ur wrong... *I'M* the fu*kin Hero here who flouts the rules and gets away with it, so fu*k u.... pD gets into his share of scrapes no and again, and sometimes gets called to the carpet for it... No one is immune... I rule this Board with an iron fist and tolerate no bullsh!t from anyone.... Fighting and arguing are allowed... I was just giving a heads up, u chose to insult me...

Not a good play pal....

Didnt anyone ever warn u not to piss off a Cape Buffalo???


----------



## Hunter368 (Oct 9, 2007)

Not sure if he has been here long enough to get the "Cape Buffalo" reference lol: ).





Rog, I warned you........just let it go. Walk away from the forum for a few days and cool down. Then come back and drop this subject.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 11, 2007)

I give the rog and k9kiwi some credit, they read the first couple of lines on the official RAF Regt site... 

The RAF Regiment do quite a bit more than stand there holding a rifle and guarding a gate. History snippets - The RAF Regt. were created during World War II but their history could go back to the 1920s. Their first jobs were to simply defend airfields but soon became aggressive as the war turned against the Axis. 

The RAF Regt. landed in Italy with the first waves, they fought at Monte Cassino (massive airfield on a FREAKIN' moutain to defend, eh?!). In NW Europe, they landed soon after D-Day to occupy, repair and defend the first airfields. They then moved off infront of the British Army to capture and hold airfields - they were the first units into Denmark and one of the first into Paris. 

In Burma the RAF Regt. were formed into a parachute squadron where they were tasked with seizing airfields ahead of the 14th Army. They also took part in the battles around Imphal. 

The RAF Regt. has served in every conflict Britain has taken part in since World War II - their aggressive role has them moving off ahead of the army to seize airfields before their arrival, and defend them once they have passed. The RAF Regt. throughout its history has been equipped with every weapon in the British arsenal except MBTs and aircraft. Today they perform much the same tasks of patrol, escort, airfield capture and air asset defence (not always an airfield). The RAF Regt. have been the first people there many times, parachuting in to clear the area before the army put their boots anywhere near. 

Their most recent assignments have been Iraq and Afghanistan (obviously) which have seen them on patrol all over both countries. Many RAF Regt. also serve in the SAS ... and the RAF Regt. have served alongside the SAS.

So much for standing there with a rifle being a gate guard. 

Now, you have two options -

Commando - Royal Marine
Or com·man·do –noun, plural -dos, -does. 

a member of a military assault unit or team trained to operate quickly and aggressively in especially urgent, threatening situations, as against terrorists holding hostages. 

And K9kiwi, yes, I am a twat and it's great.


----------



## Becca (Oct 11, 2007)

p_d..very nicely executed.


----------



## Hunter368 (Oct 11, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> p_d..very nicely executed.



I have to agree 100%............nicely played PlanD!


----------

